# Precision Golf in Egham



## Piece (Feb 4, 2012)

Warning ... Long review and story!

On another thread under "Ask the Experts" I was asking some heads up on driver shafts to suit my swing. Ethan gave me some ideas and recommended a local specialist fitting company called Precision Golf. Having had a few duff fits for the big stick and seeing the benefit of a proper fit for my irons, I thought I would take a look at Precision. I read their website and all seems above board, in fact, I gave them a ring and asked some searching questions about what they do, etc. I know from other reviews that they are expensive but that doesnt worry me if they do a solid job. Twenty minutes later i was booked in for today, Friday 3 Feb 2012. 

Their location is off J11 of the M25 in Egham, just past the Ferrari dealership :thup: in two industrial units. The area isn't the prettiest but that's fine as I'm only here to twat some balls into the net. The first impression is that it is a good setup, having a decent reception area and two large hitting bays each with a TrackMan. The most impressive area is their club building and measurement area  Big area with modern equipment with loads of shafts and club building stuff around. You can see from the walls adorned with famous testaments, that these guys should know their stuff.

I was here for a driver and woods fitting. Jason, my fitter, took my driver, three wood and hybrid to measure their length, weight, real loft and frequency. I was asked what I wanted to achieve from today. I replied that I thought my driver was not suited for me being too opened faced and maybe a wrong shaft. Plus I wanted to check my 3 wood and hybrid for consistency. After some 6i warm ups and I was asked to hit some balls with my driver (see signature for current setup)...averages are...

Club speed: 109.  Ball speed: 159. Carry: 249.  Total: 272.  Spin: 3140. Launch: 12.5

Jason made several observations. The first one was with my swing and after putting some tape on the face, it became clear why I hit a lot of fades with this driver. I was hitting a lot out of the neck because my swing was trying to catch up on impact due to the shaft length. Apparently this Ping is long which wasn't helping so a shorter shaft was the first recommendation. The next observation was spin rate; this needed to come down. We addressed this by trying different shafts and shaft weights - unexpectedly to me, we weren't looking for heavier shafts but shafts that were a perfect balance between lighter weight and frequency! We tried shafts from Accra, Diamana, Aldila and Graffaloy looking at the ball stats as each shaft was giving differing characteristics. The long and short of it is that the best from today was the Aldila RIP 60 Alpha Stiff giving:

Club speed: 110.  Ball speed: 160. Carry: 264. Total: 289. Spin: 2700. Launch: 12.2

The second most interesting aspect of the fit was the quality of shafts you get independently compared to those you get as made for. Jason said the majority of shafts off the shelf are batch shafts, made in their 1000s, designed to be cheap and thus are weaker and of a lesser quality. Probably not news to most of you, especially Ethan... . Even the 910 made for shafts aren't quite what they seem apparently. What was the most interesting part? That almost all driver lofts are 2 degs weaker than they say on the club, apart from Bridgestone clubs! My Ping was 11.5 compared to 9.5 on the tin. Jason said that is purely marketing spin to have stronger lofts.

After working on the shafts we looked and head weight and shape. We tried various head weights and biases. There was only one winner and that was the 910 D3  At the end of the driver fit we settled on:

* Titleist 910 D3, draw setting, Aldila RIP 60 Alpha X stiff, length 44.5, weight D3.*

A quick examination of my 3 wood and hybrid showed that everything was ok apart from shortening the 3w length by 0.5" to make the swing weight consistent.

Final part was getting the grip size and make right. I won't bore you too much (I doubt if you've read this far anyway  ) but near midsize, Golf Pride VDR non tapered.

So at the end was it worth it? The honest answer is that I won't know until I hit the new club. However as an experience I feel that it went to a level of detail that you will never get at a shop or range fitting. The range of shafts they have to try is amazing, probably over 200, all fittable into a weight adjustable head. Jason knew his stuff and understood what makes a good flight into a better flight through the marriage or shaft and head. The experience lasted two hours and left feeling that I was looked after well addressing my needs. OK the cost isn't cheap, as I am paying for fitting, new driver, direct from factory pured shaft, and weighted, but my current view point is that I am buying a driver every 18 months but am getting no further to liking one. Thus perhaps doing a proper fit gives me driver longevity and eliminates the false economy of constantly changing the big dog.

On my experience today, the fit was excellent and made sense. I met a previous customer on my way out who was coming in for another session- he said he would go nowhere else. Let's see in a few weeks when I hit whether the results deliver the theory. Oh and if it doesn't, I can go back for tweaks..

Hope you are still awake.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 4, 2012)

great write up hope the new shiney works as well as promises!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 4, 2012)

Excellent and informative write up. I hope that the results give you what you want


Chris


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Good write up and similar to the C/F experiences I have had.

Is that one of the Titleist stock shafts or is there an upgrade charge? When I got my 910 my shaft funnily enough fell into the exotic upgrade bracket. Worth it though....


----------



## Ethan (Feb 4, 2012)

Sounds like a good experience, and I am sure the new 910 will serve you well. 

Interesting about the loft on the Ping. I have mentioned here several times that Ping are notorious for this. Their drivers often have a measured loft which is significantly higher than that marked on the head.


----------



## Piece (Feb 4, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Good write up and similar to the C/F experiences I have had.

Is that one of the Titleist stock shafts or is there an upgrade charge? When I got my 910 my shaft funnily enough fell into the exotic upgrade bracket. Worth it though....
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for reading. 

It will be an up charge as the shaft isn't quite stock as it has to be frequency matched to my fit. The exact frequency is somewhere between stiff and X stiff.


----------



## Piece (Feb 4, 2012)

Ethan said:



			Sounds like a good experience, and I am sure the new 910 will serve you well. 

Interesting about the loft on the Ping. I have mentioned here several times that Ping are notorious for this. Their drivers often have a measured loft which is significantly higher than that marked on the head.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, as mentioned Ping are not alone as almost all manufacturers do this. Had me very worried saying you need to be hitting 11 to 11.5 real loft, clarifying that actually means 9 to 9.5!


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 4, 2012)

Went to these guys when they had just set up (2004/5-ish) and they were exactly what I wanted. Happy to recommend them as 'top notch'. 

Haven't met Jason, but Simon and James are great. Shaft fitted was perfect for my swing at the time, but the confidence it gave meant I'd go after it a bit much. They happily made the adjustment required (slightly more stable version of shaft) for no nett cost. Cannot ask for more than that.

Initial cost is quite considerable but, as Piece says, not huge compared with new Driver experiments. You can certainly learn lots about another side of the game.

Just make sure you have your seat belt fitted if James drives you anywhere! oo:


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 4, 2012)

Excellent write up thanks.

The only thing I can relate to is the shaft length. It never ceases to amaze me when I see players that are 5ft nothing using TM drivers with stock 46" shafts.

Bubba is 6ft 3" and he only uses something like a 43" shaft.


----------



## Piece (Feb 4, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Went to these guys when they had just set up (2004/5-ish) and they were exactly what I wanted. Happy to recommend them as 'top notch'. 

Haven't met Jason, but Simon and James are great. Shaft fitted was perfect for my swing at the time, but the confidence it gave meant I'd go after it a bit much. They happily made the adjustment required (slightly more stable version of shaft) for no nett cost. Cannot ask for more than that.

Initial cost is quite considerable but, as Piece says, not huge compared with new Driver experiments. You can certainly learn lots about another side of the game.

Just make sure you have your seat belt fitted if James drives you anywhere! oo:
		
Click to expand...

Got me thinking...perhaps it was James and not Jason!?!? Anyway, he was good


----------



## Piece (Feb 4, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Excellent write up thanks.

The only thing I can relate to is the shaft length. It never ceases to amaze me when I see players that are 5ft nothing using TM drivers with stock 46" shafts.

Bubba is 6ft 3" and he only uses something like a 43" shaft.

Click to expand...

Yes, this is an important point. Current mass market sales are being driven by longer and faster...at the moment longer and lighter shafts gets higher ball speed. Precision says this is NOT the way to go if you want a proper fit.


----------



## sona (Feb 4, 2012)

A real eye opener, I used to live near them and will try them when funds (or wife) permt.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Good write up.

Surprising that losing 400-500rpm alone adds 15yd to the carry. Every day's a school day.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 4, 2012)

What is a cost of a custom built driver from precision golf. Is it general price plus custom shaft and then their bit on top


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 4, 2012)

Piece said:



			Got me thinking...perhaps it was James and not Jason!?!? Anyway, he was good 

Click to expand...

Nope. Jason joined them last year (I think). James builds the clubs and does not do Swing Analysis.


----------



## richart (Feb 4, 2012)

Good write up, and you finished up with a cracking driver.


----------



## Piece (Feb 4, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Nope. Jason joined them last year (I think). James builds the clubs and does not do Swing Analysis.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers! So I'm not mad!


----------



## Piece (Feb 4, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Good write up.

Surprising that losing 400-500rpm alone adds 15yd to the carry. Every day's a school day. 

Click to expand...

Thats only one component. The fitted shaft was better for side spin (better face angle) and importantly allowed me to hit slightly up giving the stronger flight and distance. With the other driver I was hitting everso slightly down. Well, that's what Trackman said!


----------



## Piece (Feb 4, 2012)

anotherdouble said:



			What is a cost of a custom built driver from precision golf. Is it general price plus custom shaft and then their bit on top
		
Click to expand...

Mainly yes, for the driver. Also you may want new grips, etc. They also Pure the club, if you want it. Please note that the fitting is separate and is NOT refundable or offset against the club purchase.

If you want to cut corners you could source the head/driver yourself and they get the shaft and assemble.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2012)

Did you purchase the club from them as well. Can I ask what the total price for fitting session, the new club and the components works out at


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Did you purchase the club from them as well. Can I ask what the total price for fitting session, the new club and the components works out at
		
Click to expand...

Yes all from them. I asked for quotes on all aspects of the purchase price so I could understand the breakdown.

Woods fitting for 2.5 hours, inc driver, 3 wood, hybrid was 125
New 910 D3, 250
Up charge for exotic Aldila RIP shaft, 100
Pureing (optional), 50
New grip (optional), 10
Then add VAT....oo:

Not cheap, but compared to changing driver every 18 months or getting a new r11s off the shelf with a made for shaft, it looks ok to me. Let's hope it does the business...I think it will


----------



## thecraw (Feb 5, 2012)

Â£535 plus VAT = Â£642!!!

Your off your head. For a Tit 910!


----------



## DCB (Feb 5, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Â£535 plus VAT = Â£642!!!

Your off your head. For a Tit 910!
		
Click to expand...

oo:oo:

that's the sort of thing that could lead to a extended stay in hospital if HID finds out


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Â£535 plus VAT = Â£642!!!

Your off your head. For a Tit 910!
		
Click to expand...

Included in that is 100 worth of adjustments to my three wood and hybrid. Plus you can take 50 off as I paid for their measurement time on Trackman. Thus the actual cost is around 490 for the driver only (!). Granted still lots but I just cheesed off with paying 250 every 18 months for off the shelf stuff that just doesn't work.

Let's hope it's worth it!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 5, 2012)

Fairy nuff!

I am impressed with your dedication and wallet! Seriously though please keep us informed with your progress. I've just booked a session with a professional club fitter myself so I'm curious but now axnious about costs!!!!!

I hope to be fitted for a shaft only to fit into a driver head.

Could you not have bought a second hand 910 with a Rip. Had a club fitter tip the shaft to the desired flex, spine it, pure it and saved a bob or two?

Looking forward to the progress reports, good luck.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 5, 2012)

The amount at debate is the fitting fee. The up charge for the shaft would be charged by any Titleist dealer. The purring is optional.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 5, 2012)

its only money, I am sure we all waste that amount over a year or so on clubs, tweaks, days away persevering with a make do driver that we aren't totally happy with.

Good luck with the new club


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Fairy nuff!

I am impressed with your dedication and wallet! Seriously though please keep us informed with your progress. I've just booked a session with a professional club fitter myself so I'm curious but now axnious about costs!!!!!

I hope to be fitted for a shaft only to fit into a driver head.

Could you not have bought a second hand 910 with a Rip. Had a club fitter tip the shaft to the desired flex, spine it, pure it and saved a bob or two?

Looking forward to the progress reports, good luck.
		
Click to expand...

That's a good question and one I did ask. They said that you could do that, but because I would have sourced the head and shaft myself, there is no guarantee on the head and shaft quality (made for version, damage, etc.), thus couldn't guarantee and future service the club. It's bit like talking your car either a third party or official dealership for car servicing. There certainly is nothing to stop you short cutting to save money; I just wanted a clean slate and the chance to fine tune and adjust at a later date, if needed, free of charge and as many times as needed.

Ethan - this is right. Any exotic up charge will be levied by any Titliest fit. It is a question of if your fit says a standard shaft is best, then you don't pay any extra charge! And you're a lucky person!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 5, 2012)

Piece, it sounds like these guys have really looked after you but one thing stands out.  I notice from your sig you have no current hc, I'm assuming you play to a decent level to be able to shell out Â£700 on a big stick.

Does it not worry you a touch than any swing changes could make this new perfect big-dog the wrong club?

Cracking review btw


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Piece, it sounds like these guys have really looked after you but one thing stands out.  I notice from your sig you have no current hc, I'm assuming you play to a decent level to be able to shell out Â£700 on a big stick.

Does it not worry you a touch than any swing changes could make this new perfect big-dog the wrong club?

Cracking review btw
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Oddsocks. Firstly, my handicap now is probably around 10. I say around as I'm not a member of a club and haven't been since the 80s. This figure is more than it was two years ago (6) and at best I was off 4. I hope to get back down to these figures in 2013 (short game needs work!). Have a look at my Jan 2012 4 iron swing in my sig...it shows things are working better than they were.

Yes, I'm doing a lot changes to my swing. Mainly to make it more consistent in direction as strike hasn't really been a problem. At impact i am mostly ok, but takeaway has always been an issue and Jason identified a shaft length and frequency that will aid this. Does it worry me that the setup of the driver may change with swing changes? No, not really, but there will always be some doubt when changing anything. Its a chicken and egg scenario for me, so i have taken the path with my irons, swing and driver to evolve at the same time. I got a full set of new shineys just before I undertook a swing change and I believe that was the right decision. Looking back, if I had perservered with my old clubs and done the swing changes then potentially the swing changes would be made to compensate for the ill-fit. Fundamentally my swing speed isn't going to change, thus I went ahead with change of iron to suit my speed. I know this has worked as the ball flight has improved. I am hoping the same will apply with the driver; I did factor this in before I went to Precision as they offered further, if needed, tuning down the line. I consciously went for the 910 D3 head because of the adjustability and I like it!

This was supposed to be a short reply but I got carried away!  In short, I've seen what an excellent fit did for my irons, even with swing changes, and I want the same for my driver.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 5, 2012)

Piece , please don't apologise for any lengthy replies, if anything your replies are exactly what I wanted to hear. Without sounding like in against c/f until you get to a certain hc, I do also wonder whether some of the higher hc players who have gone for a c/f will really benifit. For example a 20 player will no doubt have some basics in place, but likewise in their quest to improve will no doubt undergo major swing changes which may be plane or tempo related, surely if it's plane loft/lies could be wrong and likewise tempo could mean shaft flexs etc

It's nice to hear from someone who had played off a low hc so knows and understands he's swing both in current and where they want to be.

Thanks for a very informative post, see technique or equipment in the ask the experts section


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2012)

Custom fit for higher handicaps is an interesting point. I think c/fs for high cappers are useful to see basic swing issues to address. Also good to see if they are using a wholly inappropriate loft, shaft length or face angle. Doesn't suit all though.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm booked in for Thursday at 1300!!!!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 5, 2012)

At precision or with Scott craw?


----------



## bigslice (Feb 5, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'm booked in for Thursday at 1300!!!!
		
Click to expand...

so it will be for sale in 6 months instead of 3, boom boom:whoo:


----------



## thecraw (Feb 5, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			At precision or with Scott craw?
		
Click to expand...

Scott Gourlay. 1300hrs. Lets take the guesswork completely out of the equation. I have high hopes, Tommo and driven2distraction have assured me he's the best there is!!!!


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'm booked in for Thursday at 1300!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Good luck!


----------



## Swinger (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice review. Interesting reading. 

I wish you the best of luck with the new and fitted sticks. 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Feb 6, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Scott Gourlay. 1300hrs. Lets take the guesswork completely out of the equation. I have high hopes, Tommo and driven2distraction have assured me he's the best there is!!!!
		
Click to expand...

If he gets you sorted, he'll be able to retire a happy man...

and the rest of us will breathe a sigh of relief....


----------



## Piece (Feb 9, 2012)

Piece said:



			Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

How did the fitting go?


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 9, 2012)

Fitted him for a 910d3 with rip shaft


----------



## Piece (Feb 9, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Fitted him for a 910d3 with rip shaft 

Click to expand...


----------



## rosecott (Feb 9, 2012)

Piece said:



			I'm not a member of a club and haven't been since the 80s 

Click to expand...

Like Oddsocks, I've been very impressed with your detailed and informative posts on your quest for a driver that will do what you hope it will. Like Oddsocks, I'm also curious about the fact that your sig says no handicap and you say you haven't had a handicap since the 80s. You are clearly determined to get the equipment to help you play to the level you feel you can achieve. My question is how have you managed to maintain your standard of play with no competitive golf for well over 20 years- or is that another story?


----------



## Piece (Feb 10, 2012)

rosecott said:



			Like Oddsocks, I've been very impressed with your detailed and informative posts on your quest for a driver that will do what you hope it will. Like Oddsocks, I'm also curious about the fact that your sig says no handicap and you say you haven't had a handicap since the 80s. You are clearly determined to get the equipment to help you play to the level you feel you can achieve. My question is how have you managed to maintain your standard of play with no competitive golf for well over 20 years- or is that another story?








Click to expand...

It's a fair question to ask. I don't have an official handicap but after 25 years of social golf with like minded mates, I know to a reasonable degree my handicap. Admittedly because I'm playing lots of different courses we can only play off the yellows, this distorts it a touch, plus I'm not under competition pressure. We used to play twice a week in the days of a single life......now it's around once a month due to young family. I now nearly always play at Hindhead off the whites (playing with member).


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 10, 2012)

Piece said:



			Admittedly because I'm playing lots of different courses we can only play off the yellows... I now nearly always play at Hindhead off the whites (playing with member).
		
Click to expand...

This is one of the things I really dislike about many clubs. I'd like to be able to make my own choice as to which tees I play on any day - course care/maintenance notwithstanding. There was no problem at my clubs in Scotland but when I came back 'darn sarf' the club I joined didn't even put whites, except for competitions (??!!) until May or so and then only on weekends! That got sorted out eventually, but frustrating while that applied.

It can be done, and a Society I'm in even convinced the Colonels at The Berkshire to let us go off the whites - I was the highest cap at 10 or 11.

Current club allows 'user choice' and even Wentworth gives visitors the option.

Another of those 'it's always been this way' ones?


----------



## rosecott (Feb 10, 2012)

Agree 100%, had similar situation when whites disappeared - since restored for the whole year. The only reservation I would have is dealing with societies with large numbers of novices. It helps neither members or visitors to have 28-handicappers (or no handicappers) to be playing off tiger tees.


----------



## Piece (Feb 10, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			This is one of the things I really dislike about many clubs. I'd like to be able to make my own choice as to which tees I play on any day - course care/maintenance notwithstanding. There was no problem at my clubs in Scotland but when I came back 'darn sarf' the club I joined didn't even put whites, except for competitions (??!!) until May or so and then only on weekends! That got sorted out eventually, but frustrating while that applied.

It can be done, and a Society I'm in even convinced the Colonels at The Berkshire to let us go off the whites - I was the highest cap at 10 or 11.

Current club allows 'user choice' and even Wentworth gives visitors the option.

Another of those 'it's always been this way' ones?
		
Click to expand...

It is frustrating not being able to play on whites at most courses. I think it's seen as a member's right and privilege. I don't have a problem with it, except that I won't get a real feel for the course of the yellows, thus I could unfairly criticise the track. TBH, I prefer the whites as my long game is better than my short!


----------



## Ethan (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree. At Bearwood Lakes, we can play off any tees we like, although some people who start on the blacks at the 1st drift forward a set when they get to the 7th, where it makes a major difference to the tee shot.


----------



## Piece (Feb 12, 2012)

Here's my Trackman average stats for the clubs I hit on the day:




The first line is my current i15 driver, showing I was hitting very slightly down, not helping with the spin rate. With the shorter length stiff Alpha 60 RIP, this turned into a lower spin rate, a positive AoA and slightly better smash factor. This spin rate should come down a bit further with the tuned X-stiff shaft on order.

My 3w was compared to a 3w Diamana whiteboard, but the stats show that my setup was good already 

The last two are my hybrid and 6i.


----------



## nil1121 (Feb 16, 2012)

Will Precision golf only fit shafts that the manufactures offer or can they fit absolutely any shaft ?


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2012)

nil1121 said:



			Will Precision golf only fit shafts that the manufactures offer or can they fit absolutely any shaft ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure as they are a club assembler that they will fit any shaft you want, assuming it can be physically done!


----------



## shagster (Feb 16, 2012)

heard good things about persision
have you had chance to use the driver yet


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2012)

shagster said:



			heard good things about persision
have you had chance to use the driver yet
		
Click to expand...

It is ready for collection 9am Saturday! . This is 45mins before I tee off!! oo:


----------



## Piece (Feb 17, 2012)

Piece said:



			It is ready for collection 9am Saturday! . This is 45mins before I tee off!! oo:
		
Click to expand...

Correction to above! It will be ready at lunchtime! :clap:  Gonna have to smack it at Silvermere straight after collection.


----------



## GeneralStore (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice post!

Looking forward to hear how it works for you


----------



## Piece (Feb 17, 2012)

Piece said:



			Correction to above! It will be ready at lunchtime! :clap:  Gonna have to smack it at Silvermere straight after collection. 

Click to expand...

Well, I picked it up. It is a thing of beauty...and strangely, it just doesn't look like a 910 D3 you would get off the shelf. I'm probably biased but it really does look "made-for". I spanked a few at the range (I was warned that the club won't perform it's best with range balls) and it was just *lovely*.

Acid test is tomorrow on the course!


----------



## moogie (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice One  :thup:
Best of Luck with your New Millionaires Driver 
Id go do something like that myself if there was somewhere local......sounds an amazing Experience


----------



## YoricHunt (Mar 5, 2014)

Just want to add my experience down here as it may be valuable.

I started off with their full bag custom fitting at Â£200 for a 3 hour session (2012). The session lasted only 1.5 hours, I'm an 18 handicapper, so I'm sure there was a lot more they could have gone through with me. Â£200 for 1.5 hours, not bad if you can get it, especially when this isn't even offset against the cost of clubs if you decide to buy.

During the session, the only feedback I had was that my current clubs were a bit too heavy. They then asked whether I liked the classic style head or am open to something more radical.

I stated my preference was classic, after which they offered me the choice of 2 club heads (Titleist AP2 or Mizuno MP54), the price difference being negligible, and the choice of 1 shaft. I realise I'm quite tall, hence why I went for the custom fitting, but this limited choice was poor IMO.

I must say, they did have a great choice in grips.

Nothing else about my game was discussed, and when I got the quote back from them, well to say it was astronomical was an under statement. I asked about ways to shave some money off, perhaps getting rid of the SST Pureing on the shaft. After all, it makes next to no difference to someone of my calibre, and really is a top end requirement. However, they wouldn't budge, saying it's not possible to have them without as they believe in it so strongly.

I ended up buying the clubs, but have since felt like I was a bit conned to be honest. I think I could have had just as good an experience going to a Titleist fitting day or getting fitted at my local club.

When the clubs did arrive, one was missing. When they delivered the missing club it was last years model, so it had to go back to be changed.

I was in my local pro shop recently, and one of the pros saw my shafts and remarked that he'd heard about the SST technology but had never seen any clubs with it. He also saw my over spec'd Driver shaft, and believes I was somewhat taken for a ride, getting top notch equipment that wasn't really necessary.

I won't say who my fitter was that day, but I did see someone else being fitted with Simon Cooper, and that seemed to be a much more engaging session. Indeed, my guy went to Simon on a couple of occasions for advice. So if you do go, insist on getting Simon.

Anyway, hopefully you'll have a better experience.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 5, 2014)

YoricHunt said:



			Just want to add my experience down here as it may be valuable.

I started off with their full bag custom fitting at Â£200 for a 3 hour session (2012).
...

I stated my preference was classic, after which they offered me the choice of 2 club heads (Titleist AP2 or Mizuno MP54), the price difference being negligible, and the choice of 1 shaft. I realise I'm quite tall, hence why I went for the custom fitting, but this limited choice was poor IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Did you take advantage of their '3 shots off your handicap' guarantee?

And one small query. If your session was in 2012, How come they offered you MP54s - which were first released in (July) 2013?


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 5, 2014)

YoricHunt said:



			Just want to add my experience down here as it may be valuable.

I started off with their full bag custom fitting at Â£200 for a 3 hour session (2012). The session lasted only 1.5 hours, I'm an 18 handicapper, so I'm sure there was a lot more they could have gone through with me. Â£200 for 1.5 hours, not bad if you can get it, especially when this isn't even offset against the cost of clubs if you decide to buy.

During the session, the only feedback I had was that my current clubs were a bit too heavy. They then asked whether I liked the classic style head or am open to something more radical.

I stated my preference was classic, after which they offered me the choice of 2 club heads (Titleist AP2 or Mizuno MP54), the price difference being negligible, and the choice of 1 shaft. I realise I'm quite tall, hence why I went for the custom fitting, but this limited choice was poor IMO.

I must say, they did have a great choice in grips.

Nothing else about my game was discussed, and when I got the quote back from them, well to say it was astronomical was an under statement. I asked about ways to shave some money off, perhaps getting rid of the SST Pureing on the shaft. After all, it makes next to no difference to someone of my calibre, and really is a top end requirement. However, they wouldn't budge, saying it's not possible to have them without as they believe in it so strongly.

I ended up buying the clubs, but have since felt like I was a bit conned to be honest. I think I could have had just as good an experience going to a Titleist fitting day or getting fitted at my local club.

When the clubs did arrive, one was missing. When they delivered the missing club it was last years model, so it had to go back to be changed.

I was in my local pro shop recently, and one of the pros saw my shafts and remarked that he'd heard about the SST technology but had never seen any clubs with it. He also saw my over spec'd Driver shaft, and believes I was somewhat taken for a ride, getting top notch equipment that wasn't really necessary.

I won't say who my fitter was that day, but I did see someone else being fitted with Simon Cooper, and that seemed to be a much more engaging session. Indeed, my guy went to Simon on a couple of occasions for advice. So if you do go, insist on getting Simon.

Anyway, hopefully you'll have a better experience.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for this, very interesting. I think you should have been aware of the cost so gone in with your eyes open but I am interested to hear that money aside you do not feel like you had enough choice.

How has your game gone since and are you still using your clubs?


----------



## Ethan (Mar 5, 2014)

YoricHunt said:



			Just want to add my experience down here as it may be valuable.

I started off with their full bag custom fitting at Â£200 for a 3 hour session (2012). The session lasted only 1.5 hours, I'm an 18 handicapper, so I'm sure there was a lot more they could have gone through with me. Â£200 for 1.5 hours, not bad if you can get it, especially when this isn't even offset against the cost of clubs if you decide to buy.

During the session, the only feedback I had was that my current clubs were a bit too heavy. They then asked whether I liked the classic style head or am open to something more radical.

I stated my preference was classic, after which they offered me the choice of 2 club heads (Titleist AP2 or Mizuno MP54), the price difference being negligible, and the choice of 1 shaft. I realise I'm quite tall, hence why I went for the custom fitting, but this limited choice was poor IMO.

I must say, they did have a great choice in grips.

Nothing else about my game was discussed, and when I got the quote back from them, well to say it was astronomical was an under statement. I asked about ways to shave some money off, perhaps getting rid of the SST Pureing on the shaft. After all, it makes next to no difference to someone of my calibre, and really is a top end requirement. However, they wouldn't budge, saying it's not possible to have them without as they believe in it so strongly.

I ended up buying the clubs, but have since felt like I was a bit conned to be honest. I think I could have had just as good an experience going to a Titleist fitting day or getting fitted at my local club.

When the clubs did arrive, one was missing. When they delivered the missing club it was last years model, so it had to go back to be changed.

I was in my local pro shop recently, and one of the pros saw my shafts and remarked that he'd heard about the SST technology but had never seen any clubs with it. He also saw my over spec'd Driver shaft, and believes I was somewhat taken for a ride, getting top notch equipment that wasn't really necessary.

I won't say who my fitter was that day, but I did see someone else being fitted with Simon Cooper, and that seemed to be a much more engaging session. Indeed, my guy went to Simon on a couple of occasions for advice. So if you do go, insist on getting Simon.

Anyway, hopefully you'll have a better experience.
		
Click to expand...

Not doubting the veracity of the account (as if), I think the experience described is very atypical of what happens at PG. I have been there a few times, and I know others who have been either on my recommendation or otherwise, and I don't think any of us would recognise the place from that account. 

There is a responsibility on the buyer/client, whether in PG or a local golf shop or for that matter anywhere else, to make sure they get the answers and clarity they need. And afterwards, if you are not happy, say so.   

Did you make any of these points later to PG? If not, why not?


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Not doubting the veracity of the account (as if), I think the experience described is very atypical of what happens at PG. I have been there a few times, and I know others who have been either on my recommendation or otherwise, and I don't think any of us would recognise the place from that account. 

There is a responsibility on the buyer/client, whether in PG or a local golf shop or for that matter anywhere else, to make sure they get the answers and clarity they need. And afterwards, if you are not happy, say so.   

Did you make any of these points later to PG? If not, why not?
		
Click to expand...


Out of interest and a little bit of a hijack of a 2012 post.

You have used PG a few times and have also been fitted at Titleist.... How would you compare the two experiences? Clearly I have read your thoughts on both, but am interested on your view of one V the other?

Thanks


----------



## DCB (Mar 5, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Did you take advantage of their '3 shots off your handicap' guarantee?

And one small query. If your session was in 2012, How come they offered you MP54s - which were first released in (July) 2013?

Click to expand...

I'd have said Sept  for the release of the 54s.


Curious and curiouser


----------



## Ethan (Mar 5, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Out of interest and a little bit of a hijack of a 2012 post.

You have used PG a few times and have also been fitted at Titleist.... How would you compare the two experiences? Clearly I have read your thoughts on both, but am interested on your view of one V the other?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Both are very good experiences. 

The main differences are that if you go to Titleist (or another brand fitting), you generally get to choose from the available list of shafts and grips. In Titleist's case that is very comprehensive, other brands may vary. Precision can choose any of hundreds of shafts, and can also soft step or hard step to an intermediate flex. With Titleist, you are obviously limited to that brand. At Precision, if you want a full bag fitting, you can get a range of brands according to preference and suitability. With Titleist, you get a prescription and your pro of retail store of choice supplies the kit. Precision supplies their kit and will look after it for you. I asked for an amendment on one club and shipped it back to them, they amended it free of charge and shipped it back to me. I have also contacted Simon to ask him questions and always got a good answer.


----------



## PG Ltd (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi YoricHunt

Simon and I (James) will do everything we can to  ensure clients are happy and continue to be happy with the performance  of their equipment.  Unfortunately this is the first that we have been  made aware of your experience.  We offer all clients complimentary  followup appointments if you have any problems and ask all clients to  let us know if they experience any issues upon leaving with their new  purchases.  We'd be grateful if you could PM us with your details as  we'd like to invite you back in to spend time with us to resolve any  issues you might be experiencing.

We offer and hand build  equipment from all manufacturers, however, without knowing who you are  based on what you have said it is likely that the only 2 feasible brands  were Mizuno and Titleist.  They offer a light enough iron headweight to  compensate sufficiently for longer playing lengths with a particular  grip and at a certain swingweight, we're sorry if this was not made more  clear to you at the time.  One of the major factors that can influence  equipment selection is the understanding of what a client is currently  working on in their game/swing, any injuries or physical limitations so  I'm unsure why nothing else appeared to have been discussed, we'd like  to look into this as this is a key part of the pre-fitting discussion.

When  we quote clients for new equipment or remedial work carried to your  existing clubs we have to be sure that the change in performance is  going to be sufficient to warrant making these changes and Trackman data  has to support our findings for these recommendations.  We do not want  clients spending unnecessarily so we will always suggest using existing  heads if suitable.  From time to time we find that a clients clubs are  performing well enough that we can't offer any improvement but this  often gives clients peace of mind to know that they have been  independently assessed.

All quotations are without obligation and  our fitting prices are as advertised on our website.  We do give  clients time to consider our quotations and often clients will call in  the following days to confirm or to have recommendations carried out in  stages.

We are always looking for ways to improve on the service we offer so always value comments.

We look forward to hearing from you soon

James Davey

Co-Founder
Precision Golf Limited


----------



## moogie (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry
But with a name like
YoricHunt
He's gotta be trolling


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 6, 2014)

moogie said:



			Sorry
But with a name like
YoricHunt
He's gotta be trolling
		
Click to expand...

True, but as it got the result that it did from PG, it has backfired spectacularly in my book.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 6, 2014)

PG Ltd said:



			Hi YoricHunt

Simon and I (James) will do everything we can to  ensure clients are happy and continue to be happy with the performance  of their equipment.  Unfortunately this is the first that we have been  made aware of your experience.  We offer all clients complimentary  followup appointments if you have any problems and ask all clients to  let us know if they experience any issues upon leaving with their new  purchases.  We'd be grateful if you could PM us with your details as  we'd like to invite you back in to spend time with us to resolve any  issues you might be experiencing.

We offer and hand build  equipment from all manufacturers, however, without knowing who you are  based on what you have said it is likely that the only 2 feasible brands  were Mizuno and Titleist.  They offer a light enough iron headweight to  compensate sufficiently for longer playing lengths with a particular  grip and at a certain swingweight, we're sorry if this was not made more  clear to you at the time.  One of the major factors that can influence  equipment selection is the understanding of what a client is currently  working on in their game/swing, any injuries or physical limitations so  I'm unsure why nothing else appeared to have been discussed, we'd like  to look into this as this is a key part of the pre-fitting discussion.

When  we quote clients for new equipment or remedial work carried to your  existing clubs we have to be sure that the change in performance is  going to be sufficient to warrant making these changes and Trackman data  has to support our findings for these recommendations.  We do not want  clients spending unnecessarily so we will always suggest using existing  heads if suitable.  From time to time we find that a clients clubs are  performing well enough that we can't offer any improvement but this  often gives clients peace of mind to know that they have been  independently assessed.

All quotations are without obligation and  our fitting prices are as advertised on our website.  We do give  clients time to consider our quotations and often clients will call in  the following days to confirm or to have recommendations carried out in  stages.

We are always looking for ways to improve on the service we offer so always value comments.

We look forward to hearing from you soon

James Davey

Co-Founder
Precision Golf Limited
		
Click to expand...


Good for PG. Every company gets the odd complaint, whether justified or not, and it is good to see PG respond and clarify things and offer to sort out matter with the OP.

On one of my trips to PG, the guys gathered the data and told me that theoretically a different shaft should offer better performance, but it is was pretty marginal and not worth it, so advised me to stick with what I had. Another place probably would have sold me the new shafts.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yep, very nicely handled.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm always willing to do a freebie fitting to check you out and report on here, impartially of course!


----------



## Piece (Mar 8, 2014)

Well done to PG for replying in a professional and courteous manner. I hope the customer (if not a windup) takes advantage and rectifies his situation.

Incidentally, I've still got the Titleist driver they fitted me for


----------



## YoricHunt (Mar 13, 2014)

Let me just clarify, this was a genuine review. I've just gone through my emails and the consultation took place early 2012. My mistake, I was offered the MP53s.

I have no doubt the guys at PG are doing a good job and I found them to be very pleasant to deal with. Judging by the posts here nobody has anything but good things to say. This was my honest experience (see disclaimer at the end), and by being honest, they can perhaps improve their service for some customers and customers will realise they might need to be more forthcoming when they attend.

I'm fully accepting that some of the issues where down to me, and in each case I knew the price up front. I was perhaps not vocal enough during the fitting stage, and I should have walked away when confronted with what were in my opinion over priced clubs, however, I would have felt like I'd wasted the consultation if I had to go somewhere else to be fitted, stupid I know.

The total cost of my irons and shafts, 4 - PW + 2 wedges was around Â£1360. The other alternative (MP53, same shaft) offered to me, were almost identically priced. It would have been nice to have been offerred at least a couple of cheaper alternatives. While I understand the argument put forward by PG, I'm surprised there are not any other alternatives available given their extensive range.

So when adding the cost of the clubs, new shaft for my driver (Â£162) and the quick consultation, we're looking in excess of Â£1700. I believe I would have gotten a fairly similar setup had I gone to a titleist fitting at a much lower price.

I did know about their 3 shot handicap guarantee, and even before I went I deemed it to not be valid as far as I'm concerned. There's no way I would go back on this point as the golf swing is a fickle fellow and many factors could stop a handicap going down, I feel it would not be fair to use that as a measure of the quality of the clubs and service. I don not have an official handicap, but my golf app does track and calculate it for me. It has not changed by more than a point either way since the new clubs.

As I started to compose this post, I actually received an email from PG, who had tracked me down, and they offered to rectify the situation for me. There's not much to rectify, I have overpaid (IMO) for clubs that I could have got elsewhere for considerably less. There's nothing wrong with the clubs and nothing to rectify, I just wish I could have gone back and either been more persistent about getting a cheaper setup or not buying the clubs at all. I did ask on a couple of occasions what could be done to get the price down, but other than removing clubs (which I did, ditched the 3 iron) no other alternatives were presented. I requested that the puring wasn't done in order to save money, but again was told this was not an option.

Also, I've just read my first post back and it was rude IMO, I must have been having a bad day. I could have made the points in a more polite manner, and for that I apologise. I have requested the post be deleted as I believe it was a bit over the top and not a fair review of the company. However, I'm leaving this post here as I believe I do have some valid points.


Mod Note.  We are leaving the original post intact otherwise the thread doesnt make sense


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 13, 2014)

All very interesting. A friend of mine calls it buyers remorse... He uses the phrase to describe his children though 

I don't think you have said anything particularly rude. I think PG have provided what they provide, I don't think they are placed in the market to be a value product, they position them self to be a premium product. If they did not pure the shafts that they believe to be worth doing then they would have perhaps not been offering the service they position them self to be in.

I found it very interesting that only two manufactures offer the different weight heads for different length shafts et al swing weight. If they did not make that clear then perhaps that was there only let down here.


----------



## YoricHunt (Mar 13, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			All very interesting. A friend of mine calls it buyers remorse... He uses the phrase to describe his children though 

I don't think you have said anything particularly rude. I think PG have provided what they provide, I don't think they are placed in the market to be a value product, they position them self to be a premium product. If they did not pure the shafts that they believe to be worth doing then they would have perhaps not been offering the service they position them self to be in.
		
Click to expand...

Surely offering a choice would be the best solution, it doesn't stop them being premium. They can make their recommendations then leave it up to the customer to decide.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 13, 2014)

YoricHunt said:



			Surely offering a choice would be the best solution, it doesn't stop them being premium. They can make their recommendations then leave it up to the customer to decide.
		
Click to expand...

A choice of what? Heads or to have the shaft pure/spine aligned. The head thing is not down to them and will only come up now and then for people with big wrist to floor measurements. The shaft pure/spine align... how can they justify being special if they don't insist on being special. You cant go to Ferrari and ask for steel wheels because you don't want to pay for alloys. The product would not be up to PGs standard.

But to be clear, I am only guessing what they might thing/market.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 13, 2014)

YoricHunt said:



			Surely offering a choice would be the best solution, it doesn't stop them being premium. They can make their recommendations then leave it up to the customer to decide.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that exactly what they did? Though perhaps not noticeably strongly.

To me, the only gripe you could possibly have is the 'value' for the fitting - and perhaps PG not stressing enough that you had a limited choice of club-heads, because of your particular attributes.

To subsequently purchase either means you were oversold - something I'm certain doesn't happen at PG - or that it was your own choice/decision, therefore responsibility. I'm pretty sure I would have used the fitting 'value' in any negotiations, but if I agreed to purchase I wouldn't feel able to complain about anything - except shoddy workmanship, something I'm certain didn't happen.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 13, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Isn't that exactly what they did? Though perhaps not noticeably strongly.

To me, the only gripe you could possibly have is the 'value' for the fitting - and perhaps PG not stressing enough that you had a limited choice of club-heads, because of your particular attributes.

To subsequently purchase either means you were oversold - something I'm certain doesn't happen at PG - or that it was your own choice/decision, therefore responsibility. I'm pretty sure I would have used the fitting 'value' in any negotiations, but if I agreed to purchase I wouldn't feel able to complain about anything - except shoddy workmanship, something I'm certain didn't happen.
		
Click to expand...


And complaining 2 years after the event isnt really giving the company much of a chance to make things better
They sound like a quality setup aiming NOT at the value end of the spectrum. and good to see their reasoned response

Any issues should have been raised at the time, leaving it till now just smacks of sour grapes


----------



## YoricHunt (Mar 13, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			And complaining 2 years after the event isnt really giving the company much of a chance to make things better
They sound like a quality setup aiming NOT at the value end of the spectrum. and good to see their reasoned response

Any issues should have been raised at the time, leaving it till now just smacks of sour grapes
		
Click to expand...

I think you should look up the definition of sour grapes.

Also, when is the correct amount of time to leave a negative review. If I'd done it after 4 months you would have said give the clubs a chance.

I've played with the clubs now for 2 years. The irons have made no difference to my game, and cost me Â£1300. My driver shaft cost me in excess of Â£160 and has made it harder to control. I don't think it's unreasonable to be unhappy with my purchase.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 13, 2014)

YoricHunt said:



			I've played with the clubs now for 2 years. The irons have made no difference to my game, and cost me Â£1300. My driver shaft cost me in excess of Â£160 and has made it harder to control. I don't think it's unreasonable to be unhappy with my purchase.
		
Click to expand...

It may be valid to criticise the value of custom-fitting in general or your own sense in making that purchase, but I don't believe, from what you have posted, you can criticise PG.

Did you contact them about the 'harder to control' Driver - when it became obvious it wasn't simply a 'getting used to' issue?

Have you heard the expression 'You can't buy a Game'?


----------



## Ethan (Mar 13, 2014)

YoricHunt said:



			Let me just clarify, this was a genuine review. I've just gone through my emails and the consultation took place early 2012. My mistake, I was offered the MP53s.

I have no doubt the guys at PG are doing a good job and I found them to be very pleasant to deal with. Judging by the posts here nobody has anything but good things to say. This was my honest experience (see disclaimer at the end), and by being honest, they can perhaps improve their service for some customers and customers will realise they might need to be more forthcoming when they attend.

I'm fully accepting that some of the issues where down to me, and in each case I knew the price up front. I was perhaps not vocal enough during the fitting stage, and I should have walked away when confronted with what were in my opinion over priced clubs, however, I would have felt like I'd wasted the consultation if I had to go somewhere else to be fitted, stupid I know.

The total cost of my irons and shafts, 4 - PW + 2 wedges was around Â£1360. The other alternative (MP53, same shaft) offered to me, were almost identically priced. It would have been nice to have been offerred at least a couple of cheaper alternatives. While I understand the argument put forward by PG, I'm surprised there are not any other alternatives available given their extensive range.

So when adding the cost of the clubs, new shaft for my driver (Â£162) and the quick consultation, we're looking in excess of Â£1700. I believe I would have gotten a fairly similar setup had I gone to a titleist fitting at a much lower price.

I did know about their 3 shot handicap guarantee, and even before I went I deemed it to not be valid as far as I'm concerned. There's no way I would go back on this point as the golf swing is a fickle fellow and many factors could stop a handicap going down, I feel it would not be fair to use that as a measure of the quality of the clubs and service. I don not have an official handicap, but my golf app does track and calculate it for me. It has not changed by more than a point either way since the new clubs.

As I started to compose this post, I actually received an email from PG, who had tracked me down, and they offered to rectify the situation for me. There's not much to rectify, I have overpaid (IMO) for clubs that I could have got elsewhere for considerably less. There's nothing wrong with the clubs and nothing to rectify, I just wish I could have gone back and either been more persistent about getting a cheaper setup or not buying the clubs at all. I did ask on a couple of occasions what could be done to get the price down, but other than removing clubs (which I did, ditched the 3 iron) no other alternatives were presented. I requested that the puring wasn't done in order to save money, but again was told this was not an option.

Also, I've just read my first post back and it was rude IMO, I must have been having a bad day. I could have made the points in a more polite manner, and for that I apologise. I have requested the post be deleted as I believe it was a bit over the top and not a fair review of the company. However, I'm leaving this post here as I believe I do have some valid points.


Mod Note.  We are leaving the original post intact otherwise the thread doesnt make sense
		
Click to expand...

OK, the first post was a bit hasty and you want to restate things. Fair enough.

On the underlying issue, that of being dissatisfied with a fitting, this happens. It happens with every fitter and every level of player because it is not en exact science, players sometimes don't really know what they want/like, their games are atypical that day and fitters are human. 

So most good fitters, and PG is one of those for sure, will be happy for you to come back to them and say that one bit isn't working, could they look again. A few weeks will normally tell the tale, so no need to wait 2 years. 

My advice to anyone who gets fitted anywhere is that if it doesn't seem to work for you after a short adjustment period, call them up and explain (honestly) what is going on. PG will certainly offer to make some adjustments or change some stuff because they want you to play better, tell your mates and retain your business for the future. So if you haven't contacted them again, do so now, and I am sure they will work with you to improve things.


----------



## njc1973 (Mar 13, 2014)

Although the first post came across a little bitter and too late after the fact as the op acknowledged old have found a set for in his second post, Â£1300 is steep for a set of irons and I wouldn't be paying that, surely the fitter could have suggested a similar performing set for nearly half that


----------



## DCB (Mar 13, 2014)

All down to choice. Â£1300 for a full fitting with bells and whistles is still down to the OPs personal choice.  We all make bad choices now and again, especially when it comes to golf kit. Always the kits fault and never our though


----------



## YoricHunt (Mar 13, 2014)

DCB said:



			All down to choice. Â£1300 for a full fitting with bells and whistles is still down to the OPs personal choice.  We all make bad choices now and again, especially when it comes to golf kit. Always the kits fault and never our though 

Click to expand...

It was down to me to go with the clubs, no question. However, the only options given to me by PG where these or the MP53s that were almost identical in price.

Sure I should have said no, but I guess I thought these guys are the professionals they know what they're doing. Which I'm sure most of the time they do. I just feel the outcome would have been the same if I'd have gone to a manufacturer fitting, which probably would have been a lot less money.

I think they over specced me for my standard of play. Do I really need a Â£165 shaft on my driver. Perhaps I do, but it just doesn't feel necessary. Could I not have got a decent shaft for half that price. As I've said, a lot of this is my own fault, I should have been a lot more vocal.

To reply to the point earlier about 'You can't buy a game'. Isn't that the premise of their company. You pay us money and we'll improve your game.


----------



## moogie (Mar 13, 2014)

Can I just ask.....what's the exact spec of the irons,  wedges,  shafts and grips....??
Just curious as to what was purchased for such a huge sum of money......??
Also,  the driver shaft.....??


----------



## YoricHunt (Mar 13, 2014)

2 Titleist Vokey SM4 Wedge Tour Chrome, Nippon NS Pro 1050GH - Â£287

7 Titleist AP2 Irons, Nippon NS Pro 1050GH - Â£1110

Driver re-shaft - Oban Devotion 6 - Â£163

In all cases, Lamkin Crossline Oversize grips fitted and SST Puring.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2014)

I got a C/F on some Ping G25's. In fact tried them at two separate places and were the best for my swing. However I made a mistake and couldn't get on with them from an aesthetic perspective and lost confidence with the short irons. Granted I didn't get the all singing all dancing fit the OP did but I got fitted for the swing I had on the day. There was nothing wrong with them. I should have waited until the swing changes I was making had bedded in and then gone for the I version which is what I ended up doing.

My point is, was it the fitters fault. Absolutely not. He did the job I asked and fitted me for the best performing club. I was there for over four hours working from driver to wedge and I still have the G25 wood and tour wedges so he didn't do that bad a job. Would  blame him for me not liking the look of the irons? Of course not.

My take is the OP bought them on a whim and feels aggrieved he can't get on with them. Has he considered looking at his swing and getting a lesson or two to see if there is anything that can be done to improve their performance?


----------



## Piece (Mar 13, 2014)

There's an important general point worth making here. 

I take the point that you were an inexperienced golfer in a premium fitting environment, thus you felt partially obliged to purchase based on expert recommendation. You feel it hasn't worked for you and this is unusual for PG as most of their fitting do work. With this premium service you do get the opportunity, free of charge, if I understand correctly, to remedy the situation. You won't get this after-care elsewhere, as it would no doubt cost extra or not even entertained. Which leads nicely onto my point...

False economy. You read many people going for a fit at AG or wherever and then purchase clubs. Twelve months later, they are back there again, getting another fit because the clubs 'weren't' right. Then, they go to another fitter a few months later and they recommend another set. It's not unusual with the amount of club changes that I see on this forum, to actually spend more over say, three years on several fits, rather than one 'right', expensive fit.

Yes you could have gone directly to a cheaper manufacturer fitting, but there's a higher risk of a poorer fit as you only see what that manufacturer can offer. PG have the knowledge across all brands to maximise the chance of a best possible fit.

It's a shame it hasn't worked for you, but you do have a chance to sort, 2 years down the line. I'd recommend you take it up and stop looking back.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2014)

YoricHunt said:



			2 Titleist Vokey SM4 Wedge Tour Chrome, Nippon NS Pro 1050GH - Â£287

7 Titleist AP2 Irons, Nippon NS Pro 1050GH - Â£1110

Driver re-shaft - Oban Devotion 6 - Â£163

In all cases, Lamkin Crossline Oversize grips fitted and SST Puring.
		
Click to expand...


Crickey!

I bought a set of AP2's about the same time with upgrade shafts and grips and paid about Â£630!

For nearly double the cost I would have expected a single figure handicap to be included in the price!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 13, 2014)

YoricHunt said:



			To reply to the point earlier about 'You can't buy a game'. Isn't that the premise of their company. You pay us money and we'll improve your game.
		
Click to expand...

If you can't see the difference between 'improve your game' or 'make sure your equipment isn't holding you back' and 'buy a game', then there is no hope for you! Take up bowls!

As a matter of interest, did you belong to a Club when you went to the fitting? Do you now? 
How often have you played in the 2 years you have had the kit?
Were you getting coaching? Did you practice? How? How often? 
Are you getting coaching? Do you practice? How? How often?


----------



## moogie (Mar 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Crickey!

I bought a set of AP2's about the same time with upgrade shafts and grips and paid about Â£630!
		
Click to expand...


Very valid point as yours were nearly half the price

As the fitting charge is not deducted from any purchase(s)
Was it not an option
To just take the results / recommendations / spec sheets away and contact a local pro or Titleist stockist for a price??
You could have avoided puring costs if so against the process??
Also getting a price comparison??

If there were any doubts,  surely you would get another quote(s).....??


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 14, 2014)

Sorry to use my car thing again.... If you go to Ferrari to buy a car they do not check how good you are at driving. They give you what you came in to buy, A premium product with your specs.

The very best thing on this post is that even after 2 years the OP has the chance to go back and revisit the situation. 

That the OP has not told us about this other set of clubs he tried that have him hit it much better means he may well already have the best set for him and he is just a poor or unpracticed golfer.

There is not a head/shaft combo on the planet that can stop you coming over the top.....

OP: PG are not offering you to "buy a game" they are offering you the best clubs for your game.


----------



## Snelly (Mar 14, 2014)

Interesting thread.

These anecdotes validate my own view in relation to fitting, puring, stepping and so on.  I have always believed the advantages are pretty negligible for anyone north of low single figures.  Simply because sub-par rounds existed a long time before any of this new voodoo!  

If you don't have good fundamentals for golf in place then spending Â£1500 on equipment won't make much difference and you may as well buy some 5 year old Pings and spend the money you've saved on actually playing the game and learning the skills required to improve properly through hard work and practice. 

Golf is about the golfer, not the golf clubs.  It is an uncomfortable truth for many on this forum.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 14, 2014)

absolute rubbish Snelly


----------

